
Snap Inc. Q1 2017 Earnings Report [pdf] - ucha
https://investor.snap.com/~/media/Files/S/Snap-IR/reports-and-presentations/q1-17-earnings-slides.pdf
======
novia
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14311176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14311176)

